# The Rep System



## LongTimeFA (Mar 21, 2008)

Can someone point me to an explanation of the "Rep System?" I know there is a link in the FAQ page but it has been broken for quite some time.

Thanks!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

If you like what someone says, or their personality, just click on the little scale under their name and picture and stuff. If they like what you say then they'll do it for you.


----------



## LongTimeFA (Mar 21, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> If you like what someone says, or their personality, just click on the little scale under their name and picture and stuff. If they like what you say then they'll do it for you.



So it is not a "good vote/bad vote thing? It is all good points? One good point for each click?


----------



## LongTimeFA (Mar 21, 2008)

I have like 25 points... How can I see who gave me the other 24?


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

It should say? When you look at your CP, where your reps are.


----------



## doctorx (Mar 21, 2008)

It should also be noted that you don't get one point of rep for each person who repped you. Different users give different amounts of rep based on their rep level.


----------



## pani (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I didn't know what it was either! In fact, when I was looking at the cp the other day, I found all these comments. I am sooo sorry I never responded, I had no idea they were there!!!! A belated thank you.

BTW, how does one get one's myspace url on the side? I would prefer a place less conspicious, but all I could find was the signature place!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

pani.. I was sooooo with you up until about a month ago, had no clue if i had rep.. how? who gave it to me? and how do i give some back? lol 
It was all very confusing at first, then when that light bulb went on *ding* and I've gone rep crazy ever since!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2008)

There are several questions and answers about it in this thread - stuck to the top of this forum: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2840

There are also many long threads available on the system, and people's various feelings about it over time, if you do a search for "rep system" or "reputation" using the search feature in the links bar at the top of each page.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 21, 2008)

doctorx said:


> It should also be noted that you don't get one point of rep for each person who repped you. Different users give different amounts of rep based on their rep level.



I didn't know this. I guess you learn something new everyday.
Now, quick, someone rep me for no reason!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 22, 2008)

LongTimeFA said:


> Can someone point me to an explanation of the "Rep System?" I know there is a link in the FAQ page but it has been broken for quite some time.
> 
> Thanks!




Some of us "push the rep limit"... The powers that be seem to like what you say LongTimeFA... Keep up the good work! 




<div align="center"><img class="inlineimg" src="images/reputation/reputation_green.gif" alt="LongTimeFA has said some nice things" border="0" /></div>


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

Whew! When I read the subject line I thought, "oh no, not another rep debate!" 

Funny thing is though, whenever there is a rep debate (I can recall at least two in my time) I always tend to rep people more and they tend to rep me more as well. I guess they remind me how great it feels to get rep and that makes me want to rep other people. 

Also, whenever I write the word "rep" I think it sounds like "rape" with a French accent. Really ruins the above paragraph for me.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 22, 2008)

I never really got the rep system and didn't know what I was doing with it. Now tht I do look out!
*LOL*
Ruth


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to put out a BIG thank you to those, you know who you are, even as few as you have been, to rep me. I have also gone rep crazy, I hate that 'you must spread it around' message but se la vi!

TJC


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Whew! When I read the subject line I thought, "oh no, not another rep debate!"
> 
> Funny thing is though, whenever there is a rep debate (I can recall at least two in my time) I always tend to rep people more and they tend to rep me more as well. I guess they remind me how great it feels to get rep and that makes me want to rep other people.
> 
> Also, whenever I write the word "rep" I think it sounds like "rape" with a French accent. Really ruins the above paragraph for me.



Oooh, monsiuer. Zat comment makes me want to rep you...:blink:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

As super cheesy as this will sound, I think my favorite thing about getting rep is knowing that the more rep I have, the more rep points I'll be able to deal out.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2008)

That is truly the best thing about it (other than funny or really nice and meaningful rep comments). I get frustrated that I run out of rep so quickly, though.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I was trying to b e a rep whore and get everyone in this thread, but apparently I've given too much out.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Well I was trying to b e a rep whore and get everyone in this thread, but apparently I've given too much out.



Don't give up....we LOVE reps!!!!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Oooh, monsiuer. Zat comment makes me want to rep you...:blink:



See, that is _exactly_ what I'm talkin' about! This comment makes me want to rep you in a dark alley with your pants around your ankles.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 22, 2008)

Where handing out rep is concerned, I like to strike, phantom-like, in the dead of night and when it's least expected...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a rep question:

I know that the more cans you have the more rep points you give when you rep someone, but does anyone know the exact number of points? For example, I currently have six cans. How many rep points would LaLaCity receive from me if I repped her right now? What if I had seven cans? Eight?


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 22, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Here's a rep question:
> 
> I know that the more cans you have the more rep points you give when you rep someone, but does anyone know the exact number of points? For example, I currently have six cans. How many rep points would LaLaCity receive from me if I repped her right now? What if I had seven cans? Eight?



One way to find out - rep me and I'll tell you! LOL


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 22, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Here's a rep question:
> 
> I know that the more cans you have the more rep points you give when you rep someone, but does anyone know the exact number of points? For example, I currently have six cans. How many rep points would LaLaCity receive from me if I repped her right now? What if I had seven cans? Eight?



Not trying to be one who floats around comspiracy theories... Oh hell, who am I kidding... yes I am! :batting:


Anyhoo... From what I theorize, the "potency" of the rep points you give (and possibly receive) has more to do than simply with how many rep points (cans) you have. Our reputations here at Dims seem to have categories or levels, the powers that be have even have made comments about us in our profiles. You can view them in the source code of your profile just below the "<!-- main info - avatar, profilepic etc. -->" tag. Here are some examples from people who have posted on this thread...

mpls_girl26
alt="mpls_girl26 can now be the recipient of &quot;two cans&quot; jokes"

Leonard
alt="Leonard knows EXACTLY what's going on"

LalaCity
alt="LalaCity is a member of the 500 club"

Tina
alt="Tina has ascended to the highest level, for now."

LongTimeFA (you seem to have moved up a level... :bow: )
alt="LongTimeFA can now change their title"


... and then you have the trouble making riff raff such as myself:
alt="fa_man_stan keeps pushing the rep limit!"



Only the powers that be here at Dims can explain what exactly these tags mean. I have noticed that they change occasionally, so check it out for yourself... Go to your profile... (depending on your browser...) go to "View" and "Source"... Scroll down to the (or do a "find") "<!-- main info - avatar, profilepic etc. -->" tag, this information is right below (look for your user handle...)




Keep pushing the limit kids! Your friendly neighborhood trouble maker...



fa_man_stan


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 22, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I didn't know this. I guess you learn something new everyday.
> Now, quick, someone rep me for no reason!



. . . but never for no reason. I'll do it because you're cute and because that guy leering over your shoulder looks a lot like me (or a younger version of me, anyway.)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 22, 2008)

LongTimeFA said:


> Can someone point me to an explanation of the "Rep System?" I know there is a link in the FAQ page but it has been broken for quite some time.
> 
> Thanks!



I've seen a few boards which seem to use the same software as this one, where reps can be positive or negative. No thanks! Life is tough enough the way it is.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

I never knew what "cans" meant before this thread. I think SusieQ mentioned it to me before & I was all like, "Cans? What the hell is she talking about? Is this another example of her poor English skills?" Now I realize she was actually making perfect sense. I, therefore, humbly apologize to Susie for questioning her grasp of the English language (even though it is utterly horrendous at times).


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

by george, someday I will get to that level above "free2beme04 has said some nice things"
someday....


----------



## doctorx (Mar 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You can view them in the source code of your profile just below the "<!-- main info - avatar, profilepic etc. -->" tag.
> 
> ... and then you have the trouble making riff raff such as myself:
> alt="fa_man_stan keeps pushing the rep limit!"



You can also see those by just letting the mouse cursor sit on the cans on a user's post.

Edit: On a related note mine confuses me: "doctorx can now be the recipient of 'two cans' jokes"

I only see one can.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Leonard said:


> See, that is _exactly_ what I'm talkin' about! This comment makes me want to rep you in a dark alley with your pants around your ankles.



Would that make you a repist?


----------



## Canonista (Mar 22, 2008)

Mine can't be right! I'm a "Pillar of the Dimensions community".

I always figured "jackass" would be lurking around in my rep somewhere....


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe "jackass" is later on in the rep acquiring levels... lol.



I said this before in another rep thread, but every time I see the pop up that appears after repping someone, I giggle because I feel like I should read it like a fortune cookie and add "in bed" at the end.


----------



## AC4400CW (Mar 23, 2008)

I just thought of something - wouldn't a rep whore get paid for the endeavor, while a rep slut just does it for free?:huh:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Would that make you a repist?



He actually DID rep me... I feel so violated!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> He actually DID rep me... I feel so violated!



You'll never prove that in court, Maxx Awesome. You repped me first so you were practically begging for it!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 23, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> He actually DID rep me... I feel so violated!



OK, this isn't just to you Maxx, but out of respect for real rape victims this vein is getting past amusing. Can we dial it back a bit? Seriously. Some things warrant a modicum of sensitivity and deference. I think it's the test of an "adult" board?


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 23, 2008)

doctorx said:


> You can also see those by just letting the mouse cursor sit on the cans on a user's post.
> 
> Edit: On a related note mine confuses me: "doctorx can now be the recipient of 'two cans' jokes"
> 
> I only see one can.



Mine did the same thing right before I got my second can. Not sure why but then one day the second can appeared.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 23, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Mine can't be right! I'm a "Pillar of the Dimensions community".
> 
> I always figured "jackass" would be lurking around in my rep somewhere....


A piller is an erect object... maybe there's an innuendo there somewhere?



For what it's worth Canonista... I do think you are a piller!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . but never for no reason. I'll do it because you're cute and because that guy leering over your shoulder looks a lot like me (or a younger version of me, anyway.)



Oooh, so Mrs. Ho Ho Tai is married to an 'older' Samuel L. Jackson? Actually he isn't so young himself anymore. 

Thank you to you and everyone else who gave me rep for no reason. Even though some of it was for very nice reasons, as yours was.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Oooh, so Mrs. Ho Ho Tai is married to an 'older' Samuel L. Jackson? Actually he isn't so young himself anymore.
> 
> Thank you to you and everyone else who gave me rep for no reason. Even though some of it was for very nice reasons, as yours was.



I had to Google on the image of Samuel L. Jackson. Never heard of him. He doesn't look much like me, or like the person in your profile - the rather cheeky fellow with the cap and a two-day growth. It's the eyes. When Mrs Ho Ho sees that expression on my face, and those eyes, she reminds me that my nickname is 'Devious, Devilish D......"

Looking again, can't tell if that is an actual person, or a poster or cardboard cutout.

Please explain.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine says that I can be the recepient of two can jokes, yet there is only one can visible 

Teh internetz is broken


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, this isn't just to you Maxx, but out of respect for real rape victims this vein is getting past amusing. Can we dial it back a bit? Seriously. Some things warrant a modicum of sensitivity and deference. I think it's the test of an "adult" board?



I can't help asking if that jackass that has been appearing here and there is "Jack the repper"?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 24, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I can't help asking if that jackass that has been appearing here and there is "Jack the repper"?



OK, friend HoHo, just to be clear I'm FINE with serial murderer humor. Not like anyone here is likely to have been a victim of that, right? I love dark humor more than most. Just a few things I find out of bounds as giggle fodder: rape, child molestation, genocide, probably a few others. 

I don't really know why I subscribed to this thread as "rep" mostly confuses me. I like giving it but never know when it will come my way. Seldom for what I might expect. On the plus side rep makes me feel welcome, almost like I belong here. On the downside when I'm in a rep drought, as lately, I kinda want to go away or just resume lurking. Rep is def a double-edged sword, seems to me. Maybe more like a fence with invisible gates that always swing opposite the way you'd expect?

And yeah, not sleeping again.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, friend HoHo, just to be clear I'm FINE with serial murderer humor. Not like anyone here is likely to have been a victim of that, right? I love dark humor more than most. Just a few things I find out of bounds as giggle fodder: rape, child molestation, genocide, probably a few others.
> 
> I don't really know why I subscribed to this thread as "rep" mostly confuses me. I like giving it but never know when it will come my way. Seldom for what I might expect. On the plus side rep makes me feel welcome, almost like I belong here. On the downside when I'm in a rep drought, as lately, I kinda want to go away or just resume lurking. Rep is def a double-edged sword, seems to me. Maybe more like a fence with invisible gates that always swing opposite the way you'd expect?
> 
> And yeah, not sleeping again.



Confused by rep? Yeah, me too - although it is very far down the list of things I am confused by, and worry about. However, you seem to be doing rather well in the rep department - apparently, it demonstrates "The importance of being Ernest".

re: "Jack the Repper". I tend to agree with you in the anathema department. And it's not so much that I like dark humor, I just can't resist the temptation to make a pun, good, bad, insulting or enlightening (yes, there are such things.) Deep inside Ho Ho Tai is a jokester, struggling to get out. Ho Ho is the philosopher struggling to keep him in. But sometimes the philosopher nods off . . . Anyway, Ho Ho Tai is 2/3 jokester anyway.

Elsewhere in this thread, someone commented that they enjoy giving rep more than receiving. I enjoy both, but, frankly, expect little from even my best efforts. Like Cyrano de Bergerac, "When I have made a line that sings itself, I pay myself a hundred times" - and I have a vast collection of self-awarded little green cans.

My wife and I work with my old university on scholarship funds and have major commitments in that area. I just sent the Development Coordinator this link to a recent article in New Scientist magazine. I guess that reps aren't much different from money in that regard, although it would take a lot of reps to buy one's morning latte.

from New Scientist - March 20, 2008
" Give away your money and be happy"
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn13498


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 24, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> from New Scientist - March 20, 2008
> " Give away your money and be happy"
> http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn13498



Cool! I posted the same article in the lounge a few days ago. Most of the people who replied probably hadn't read it, which always somehow tickles me. Still, it's a good and heartening finding!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 24, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> Mine says that I can be the recepient of two can jokes, yet there is only one can visible
> 
> Teh internetz is broken



Somebody give this man some toucan reps for crying out loud!
I ran out of reps... just living up to my reputation.







(I keep pushing the rep limit...)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I had to Google on the image of Samuel L. Jackson. Never heard of him. He doesn't look much like me, or like the person in your profile - the rather cheeky fellow with the cap and a two-day growth. It's the eyes. When Mrs Ho Ho sees that expression on my face, and those eyes, she reminds me that my nickname is 'Devious, Devilish D......"
> 
> Looking again, can't tell if that is an actual person, or a poster or cardboard cutout.
> 
> Please explain.



This is my favorite picture of me because I was so happy the day it was taken and I think it really shows. The picture was taken in front of the Madame Tussaud's wax museum in New York. It was right around the time that the movie Snakes on A Plane (starring Samuel L. Jackson) came out. That's a wax Sam Jackson and he's got fake snakes on him in the picture. And I'm holding my own fake snake I brought just for the occasion! 
So he's wax, the snakes are rubber and I'm all woman!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Somebody give this man some toucan reps for crying out loud!
> I ran out of reps... just living up to my reputation.
> 
> 
> ...






*Well, I guess that toucan play that game . . .*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This is my favorite picture of me because I was so happy the day it was taken and I think it really shows. The picture was taken in front of the Madame Tussaud's wax museum in New York. It was right around the time that the movie Snakes on A Plane (starring Samuel L. Jackson) came out. That's a wax Sam Jackson and he's got fake snakes on him in the picture. And I'm holding my own fake snake I brought just for the occasion!
> So he's wax, the snakes are rubber and I'm all woman!








But this guy doesn't look like the wax statue in your profile.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> But this guy doesn't look like the wax statue in your profile.



Maybe he was having an off day, he is made of wax after all! 
In the pic you posted he's real and so is the snake!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 25, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Maybe "jackass" is later on in the rep acquiring levels... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I said this before in another rep thread, but every time I see the pop up that appears after repping someone, I giggle because I feel like I should read it like a fortune cookie and add "in bed" at the end.



So being a jackass in bed is better? You must like men with big ears....


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread explains a lot to me. I never understood the Rep system and now I know that I have 304 points!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> This thread explains a lot to me. I never understood the Rep system and now I know that I have 304 points!



... and apparently you do "more than just post hot pics", as has been labeled in your reputation tag.


alt="Judge_Dre does more than just post hot pics" border="0"



I dare ya Judge.... Post an anti-feeder rant in the Weight Board and see if you get busted down to the "keeps pushing the rep limit" caste.


P.S. My appologies in advance if I get your thread locked down LongTimeFA...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

this is a shameless post for rep...

i like giving and i like receiving...

i don't care if we have a long romantic rep relationship... or if it's a one-time quickie... 

as george michael once said...

"rep is something that we should do! rep is something for me and you! rep is natural, rep is good! not everybody does it, but everybody should! rep is natural! rep is fun! rep is best when it's one-on-one!" 


don't you think it's time you had rep with me?!??!?!??! c-c-c-c-come on!


this message has been brought to you by the apple council for safe rep!


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 25, 2008)

alt="lipmixgirl makes people happy simply by logging in" border="0" 


You always make people happy simply by loggin in Lipmixgirl! ... and I've met you in person so I can definitely confirm that!  


Reps heading your direction ma'am!


----------



## AC4400CW (Mar 26, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> this is a shameless post for rep...
> 
> i like giving and i like receiving...



I sent some your way...

Maybe I should consider shamelessly begging for rep myself. I'm not above begging, or a lot of other things for that matter.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 26, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Oooh, so Mrs. Ho Ho Tai is married to an 'older' Samuel L. Jackson? Actually he isn't so young himself anymore.
> 
> Thank you to you and everyone else who gave me rep for no reason. Even though some of it was for very nice reasons, as yours was.



I was looking at the figure peering over your right shoulder on your profile page. I see now that your icon also features someone at your left shoulder - and that does look a bit like Mr. Jackson, if I squint. I've no idea who he is and wouldn't have recognized him, but for this exchange.

So who's the other guy?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I don't really know why I subscribed to this thread as "rep" mostly confuses me.
> 
> And yeah, not sleeping again.



Well, if you were wondering, your rep-smack laid another 5 points on me tonight.

So any time you're having trouble sleeping, just let me know, and I'll roll out some more fascinating facts like that one.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

ADMIT IT:

Who here is is a shameless rep whore? Who checks their rep incessantly? Who keeps constant vigil over the-changing-of-the-cans?


P.S...I do....


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 27, 2008)

rep me
rep me
rep me
rep me
rep me
rep me
rep me
rep me


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 27, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, if you were wondering, your rep-smack laid another 5 points on me tonight.
> 
> So any time you're having trouble sleeping, just let me know, and I'll roll out some more fascinating facts like that one.





LalaCity said:


> ADMIT IT:
> 
> Who here is is a shameless rep whore? Who checks their rep incessantly? Who keeps constant vigil over the-changing-of-the-cans? P.S...I do....




I only started caring about rep at all when I found out the more I had the more I could give, or the more points it added for someone when I repped them. This, to me, is the coolest part of the rep system.  

I've noticed I seldom get rep from the BIG people (gold cans and up) and wonder if that's a sign I don't meet with the approval of the board stalwarts? No biggie, really, as I am accustomed to being the perennial "odd man out"; just curious. I also wonder if my tendency to take unpopular or contrarian positions on many issues costs me potential rep? I would assume so, but I hope that never stops me or anyone else from saying what's so for us. I try to be as egalitarian as possible myself, repping people mainly for sincerity, erudition and humor rather than alignment with my views. Mouth-breathing, bottom-feeding cretins are, of course, an exception to this policy.

One last thing; the "you must spread some rep around..." message is the bane of my existence here! I understand and respect its' purpose but DAYUM, y'know?!? There are some people that just rock almost EVERY POST! I mean they just pwn a thread and I really can't remember the last time I repped them but I fecking can't do it again until I spread some around? Spread THIS (__><__)!! STOOPID RULE!!! I keed, sort of. 

BTW, thanks for the info Free. You R00L! And Lala, if you're gonna be a rep whore I hope you get BIG cannage! You're GOOD!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 27, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, if you were wondering, your rep-smack laid another 5 points on me tonight.
> 
> So any time you're having trouble sleeping, just let me know, and I'll roll out some more fascinating facts like that one.


Ooh, another limit pusher, yet one more reason I like you Freestinker!

alt="FreeThinker keeps pushing the rep limit!" border="0"




Ernest Nagel said:


> I only started caring about rep at all when I found out the more I had the more I could give, or the more points it added for someone when I repped them. This, to me, is the coolest part of the rep system.  ...


It's a wonderful thing giving out mondo powerful reps, let me tell you. The sense of accomplishment in having been rewarded by all you folks for my wit, humour, esoteric commentary... cheery demeaner... my boundless generosity. Hell, I'd give you a few gold cans if I could Nagel. I just can't get past this labeling thing... what up wit dat? You are probably thinking I'm just being a sour puss about this Nagel... Mr. "alt="Ernest Nagel makes people happy simply by logging in" border="0"! What sort of judgmental fuzz wad would take the time to run around putting us in castes, ranking us by the content of our posts, outright labeling us... hmmmmmm!? That's my question!

Here's a new catagory for ya...

alt="fa_man_stan says bite me!" border="0"




P.S. I also accept pitty and sour grape reps... it builds the collection either way.


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2008)

I am a grade-A, qualified, and technically-certified
rep-whore:smitten:. Give me rep, and I return rep.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's a wonderful thing giving out mondo powerful reps, let me tell you. The sense of accomplishment in having been rewarded by all you folks for my wit, humour, esoteric commentary... cheery demeaner... my boundless generosity. Hell, I'd give you a few gold cans if I could Nagel. *I just can't get past this labeling thing... what up wit dat? You are probably thinking I'm just being a sour puss about this Nagel... Mr. "alt="Ernest Nagel makes people happy simply by logging in" border="0"! What sort of judgmental fuzz wad would take the time to run around putting us in castes, ranking us by the content of our posts, outright labeling us... hmmmmmm!? That's my question!*



Yeah, but the cans can't help conveying some sense of rank or status, _can_ they, Stan? While not my intention to caste-igate anyone we are, for good or ill, an inherently hierarchical species. Where can any of us go, really, that we aren't ranked. classed, pigeon-holed (hey, send that one to the "Words that sound bad but aren't" thread!) or evaluated for things that have no real bearing on who we are? Sometimes, if we're fortunate though, we get labeled for things we do have control over; things we can change if we choose. I'll paraphrase Winston Churchill here and say that for me rep is the worst possible way of assigning status, except for all the others. 

Personally, I don't think of the rep system as a status contest so much as a very democratic public feedback process. It helps me understand what constitutes good or valued citizenship in this community. It can be a learning tool or a magnifying glass or just another microcosm of high school, all depending on how each of us elects to relate to it, I think? Bottom line is humans seem to need a way to keep score. Why fight it? Just try and have a winnable game for as many as possible.

I'm curious about one thing, though. How many of us would choose to conceal our rep and/or # of posts if we could? And who thinks the percentage who would opt to hide would vary between the can-dicapped and the King & Queen Cans? Cue Queens "We are the Can-pions!" here.

Your Friendly Neighborhood Judgmental Fuzz Wad,
Scott


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to fa_man_stan again."

damn.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

God, this thread is just the most gratuitous rep orgy I have ever seen...

Love it!

P.S. I'm quivering on the edge of my first light-green can -- I can feel it!

Jus' sayin.


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Guys, I'm repped-out today, but tomorrow night
I should be able to get in this thread and rep some more 
of you.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Yeah, but the cans can't help conveying some sense of rank or status, _can_ they, Stan?...


I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation




> Sometimes, if we're fortunate though, we get labeled for things we do have control over; things we can change if we choose.


Never said I wanted to improve my station



> I'll paraphrase Winston Churchill here and say that for me rep is the worst possible way of assigning status, except for all the others.


I'm only doin' good when I'm havin' fun, and I don't have to please no one




> Personally, I don't think of the rep system as a status contest so much as a very democratic public feedback process.


And I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation




> It helps me understand what constitutes good or valued citizenship in this community.


Oh no, not me



> It can be a learning tool or a magnifying glass or just another microcosm of high school, all depending on how each of us elects to relate to it, I think?


Oh no, not me



> Bottom line is humans seem to need a way to keep score. Why fight it?


I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation



> Just try and have a winnable game for as many as possible.


I've never been afraid of any deviation



> I'm curious about one thing, though. How many of us would choose to conceal our rep and/or # of posts if we could?


And I don't really care if ya think I'm strange, I ain't gonna change



> And who thinks the percentage who would opt to hide would vary between the can-dicapped and the King & Queen Cans? Cue Queens "We are the Can-pions!" here.


And I'm never gonna care 'bout my bad reputation



> Your Friendly Neighborhood Judgmental Fuzz Wad,
> Scott


BTW Nagel... I liked that story you told in that other thread about the bear who wiped his ass with a rabbit. He never should have asked. I'd give you more reps for that if I could.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 28, 2008)

Joan Jett yer hopes up, Stan. Bears are notoriously shy about their toilet habits as well as uncomfortable with their PR problems for aggressive behavior. So the bear had to ask but here's what he shoulda said when he finished with the rabbit:

An' everyone can say
What they want to say
It never gets better anyway
So why should I care
'Bout a bad reputation anyway
Oh no, not me
I'm a griz-zly!

I shit in the woods
Cuz it's a my hood
So why should I care?
Wipe my ass with a hare!
Got Bugs up my bunnies
Just for the funnies
So why should I care
'Bout a bad reputation anyway



And just FYI, one quick way to know if you're at a point of dangerous sleep deprivation is to click on Ned's previous posts. If they all seem to make perfect and effortless sense, you're pretty much screwed. Al---most t-h-e-r-e....:blink:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 28, 2008)

And then there are times when I wish I could rep myself for my admirable restraint in avoiding the use of some tasteless pun, such as "crack hare"; butt since I can't, WTF?  STILL not trolling for rep here but if you had any idea what pun-strosities I routinely spare you all you'd thank me. Or ban me, not sure which? 

And thanks to all for my 3rd light green can!! It just goes to show, it _can_ happen to you...

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Frank-Sinatra/Young-At-Heart.html


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> And then there are times when I wish I could rep myself for my admirable restraint in avoiding the use of some tasteless pun, such as "crack hare"; butt since I can't, WTF?  STILL not trolling for rep here but if you had any idea what pun-strosities I routinely spare you all you'd thank me. Or ban me, not sure which?
> 
> And thanks to all for my 3rd light green can!! It just goes to show, it _can_ happen to you...
> 
> http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Frank-Sinatra/Young-At-Heart.html




sometimes, and i say sometimes...some people should get negative rep for their hare brained attempts and lame humor...that was not punny.....hahaha....


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 28, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> sometimes, and i say sometimes...some people should get negative rep for their hare brained attempts and lame humor...that was not punny.....hahaha....



Hey, they can't all be classics, can they? I vacillate between believing puns are the lowest and the highest form of humor; most of my own persuading me to the lower end. If there were neg-rep I would so be in gold cans by now though!  Or whatever color/shape the dark side would use (purple gypsies?)? Betcha I'd have my very own Dark Star!?!

Anyway all puns are not intended as giggle fodder. Some are meant to be groan-up humor!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> God, this thread is just the most gratuitous rep orgy I have ever seen...
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ...




Rep orgy? And I wasn't invited? *jumping in anyhow*

Let's do it!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

*perk* 






Orgy??? I'm bringing the whipped cream and chocolate sauce!! :eat2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 29, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Hey, they can't all be classics, can they? I vacillate between believing puns are the lowest and the highest form of humor; most of my own persuading me to the lower end. If there were neg-rep I would so be in gold cans by now though!  Or whatever color/shape the dark side would use (purple gypsies?)? Betcha I'd have my very own Dark Star!?!
> 
> Anyway all puns are not intended as giggle fodder. Some are meant to be groan-up humor!




Ernest my dear, to mention your puns and the word classics in the same line, well, is a sin...lol...

good thing i crack myself up....lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I was looking at the figure peering over your right shoulder on your profile page. I see now that your icon also features someone at your left shoulder - and that does look a bit like Mr. Jackson, if I squint. I've no idea who he is and wouldn't have recognized him, but for this exchange.
> 
> So who's the other guy?



DUH! I just figured out what you were talking about! :doh: All this time I was thinking you were talking about my avatar! Yes, my avatar is me and a wax Samuel L. Jackson but.....
my profile page is me with a mask of Artie Lange. He's a comedian and on the Howard Stern show. I went to a Halloween party sponsored by the Stern Fan Network and dressed as Artie's vending machine. I made a mask by printing out a pic of him off the internet and attaching it to a paddle. It looked pretty lifelike too! By the way, my costume came in second place. 
I'm glad I finally figured out what you were talking about!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 30, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> . . . Artie Lange. He's a comedian and on the Howard Stern show. . . .I'm glad I finally figured out what you were talking about!



I'd never heard of him either. I Googled for his image. He really doesn't look that much like me either - except for the eyes. Mischievous, a bit piratical. I'd have to say that, on my better days, I'm much more handsome - and (according to Mrs Ho Ho) funnier too.

A vending machine? What do you vend? If it's hugs, well, I've got a roll of quarters here, and I ain't afraid to use 'em!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a legitimate question and not just a shameless plea for rep this time ...

How can you tell how many points your rep is worth or how much someone who gives you rep is worth? I ask this because someone repped me and asked me to let them know how much their rep was worth and I have no idea! Or is there no way to tell? 

Once again, I'm confused. 

Any help or rep is appreciated.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have a legitimate question and not just a shameless plea for rep this time ...
> 
> How can you tell how many points your rep is worth or how much someone who gives you rep is worth? I ask this because someone repped me and asked me to let them know how much their rep was worth and I have no idea! Or is there no way to tell?
> 
> ...




Good question. I think rep becomes more powerfully repped when that "somebody who repped you" has like lots and lots of sprite cans .. or some citrus soda can.

Then there's this ascension of heavenly soda products. Alas, I haven't seen any coke or pepsi cans. :blink:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Good question. I think rep becomes more powerfully repped when that "somebody who repped you" has like lots and lots of sprite cans .. or some citrus soda can.



Then I definitely think you need to rep me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok...this is probably a stupid question, but I will ask anyway...How do you "rep" someone?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

ekmanifest- Did that demand for rep actually work? LOL


mariac- see the little itty bitty icon of a scale on the left? you click that to rep someone... and you have the option of leaving a comment.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

not yet . . .


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh well, I repped you... I dunno how beneficial that was though.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Then I definitely think you need to rep me.



I ran out of rep.  Next time I will! :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> mariac- see the little itty bitty icon of a scale on the left? you click that to rep someone... and you have the option of leaving a comment.




Is it the one in the middle between the online dot and caution sign?


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is it the one in the middle between the online dot and caution sign?


That's it!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is it the one in the middle between the online dot and caution sign?



by George I think shes got it!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank You!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, i am 130 points away from my next rep can... 


i am DESPERATE for a gold can... but i need my 10th can to start working on GOLD status....


can ANYONE help?!?!??

i want your rep... i want your love...

i love giving and receiving!

thanks for your help & REP!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> ok, i am 130 points away from my next rep can...
> 
> 
> i am DESPERATE for a gold can... but i need my 10th can to start working on GOLD status....
> ...



*shameless I SAY LOLOL, did it work HEHEHE....i guess if you have a gazillion CANS already..that is how you would know how many points you are from the next one....but do tell...how do I know what my stats are? I guess I read somewhere it depends who is giving rep? that depends on what you get credited from them? This is intriguing to say the least...SHOW ME SOME LOVE.....ok..admitted i am begging for more CANS*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 17, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> ok, i am 130 points away from my next rep can...
> 
> 
> i am DESPERATE for a gold can... but i need my 10th can to start working on GOLD status....
> ...



I don't have any gold cans either, but I think I have some old S&H Green Stamps around here, if that would help.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how many points between cans at each level? I assume it's an escalating scale when you move up through each color but I'm not sure how that works?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

100 rep points for each dark green can
250 for each light green can

how many rep points are people's rep worth??? depends on how much rep they themselves have...

you have to look at your total points and then when someone reps you you can then subtract and figure out how many points their rep is worth...

when the big rep guns like AM, Lilly, Tina, Santaclear rep you - it is AWESOME! tons of rep power... lots of points... 

um, so, if any of the big guns see this and want to send some rep love my way.... :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I don't really know why I subscribed to this thread as *"rep" mostly confuses me.* I like giving it but never know when it will come my way. *Seldom for what I might expect.*





Ho Ho Tai said:


> Confused by rep? Yeah, me too - although it is very far down the list of things I am confused by, and worry about.



That's my thing. Rep is more fickle than Luck  Did you ever have one of those posts where it's like an epiphany. It's the greatest post you've ever made in your life. People you've never even seen on the boards are going to rep you. You'll get more rep for this one post than you've gotten from all your other posts combined, then you sit back and wait, and wait.............. .......and wait and one person reps you............................ by accident. Then you post something about Horse Farts and you get about 3 pages of rep. I gave up trying to figure out the Rep Monster a long time ago. Please feel free to rep me for this rant though. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 17, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> 100 rep points for each dark green can
> 250 for each light green can
> 
> how many rep points are people's rep worth??? depends on how much rep they themselves have...
> ...



Well, that's simple enough, thanks LMG. I think I was secretly wanting it to be some complex logarithmic scale that factored in spelling, grammar, FICO scores and cholesterol, etc.? That's just how I roll  (get it?). Isn't there some other factor like how many people rep a particular post, or am I just making that up?


----------



## Shosh (Apr 17, 2008)

I have got my first gold can and now I am getting greedy for my second.
It is all just a lil fun. I like it now.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 17, 2008)

I mostly get rep for posting pics. Someone give me rep for something else for a change!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 18, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, that's simple enough, thanks LMG. I think I was secretly wanting it to be some complex logarithmic scale that factored in spelling, grammar, FICO scores and cholesterol, etc.? That's just how I roll  (get it?). Isn't there some other factor like how many people rep a particular post, or am I just making that up?



That's a factor as well. If some of us lower down dark green canners rep a particular post several times that can equal the rep you'd get in one sitting from, say, Ann Marie.

It's actually quite an interesting system.


----------



## Suze (Apr 18, 2008)

^
Maxx Awesome does more than just post hot pics!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

I feel like the biggest moron ever. I just figured the rep thing out two minutes ago. I had no idea people were reppin' me. To all of you who have, Thank You soooooo much. If I could I'd rep you all right now.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

81 points till my LAST GREEN can!!!

i have more rep to give out... give me and you'll get some!!!

::giggle::

ALSO - feel free to check out my advice column here in the lounge - 

ASK ARIS!!!! The Dear Abby of Dims!!!

THANKS!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 23, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> 81 points till my LAST GREEN can!!!
> 
> i have more rep to give out... give me and you'll get some!!!
> 
> ...



Can't rep you again yet, Aris but here's an idea for you. Rather than run the risk of being deemed a "rep whore" why not start your very own *Dims Repscort Service*? You could select a stable of repworthy and nubile BBW/SSBBW who would allow lonely FA's to lavish them with rep. In exchange they would PM them, telling them how thoughtful and uncreepy they were. You would of course collect a reasonable rep % (20?) for managing and promoting them. It wouldn't technically be a "rep club" (verboten) as the desperate dudes would not be getting rep in return.  Madam LipMixGirl has kind of a ring to it, don't you think?

Incidentally, while I'm here, does anyone know the amount of rep that can be given out in 24 hrs before you're shooting rep blanks? Also how many people must you rep before you can rep the same person again?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Can't rep you again yet, Aris but here's an idea for you. Rather than run the risk of being deemed a "rep whore" why not start your very own *Dims Repscort Service*? You could select a stable of repworthy and nubile BBW/SSBBW who would allow lonely FA's to lavish them with rep. In exchange they would PM them, telling them how thoughtful and uncreepy they were. You would of course collect a reasonable rep % (20?) for managing and promoting them. It wouldn't technically be a "rep club" (verboten) as the desperate dudes would not be getting rep in return.  Madam LipMixGirl has kind of a ring to it, don't you think?
> 
> Incidentally, while I'm here, does anyone know the amount of rep that can be given out in 24 hrs before you're shooting rep blanks? Also how many people must you rep before you can rep the same person again?




in all sincerity, i had a dream to intern with madame suzette @ the bunny ranch.. i dig this... ernest, when are we meeting?!?!?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Can't rep you again yet, Aris but here's an idea for you. Rather than run the risk of being deemed a "rep whore" why not start your very own *Dims Repscort Service*? You could select a stable of repworthy and nubile BBW/SSBBW who would allow lonely FA's to lavish them with rep. In exchange they would PM them, telling them how thoughtful and uncreepy they were. You would of course collect a reasonable rep % (20?) for managing and promoting them. It wouldn't technically be a "rep club" (verboten) as the desperate dudes would not be getting rep in return.  Madam LipMixGirl has kind of a ring to it, don't you think?
> 
> Incidentally, while I'm here, does anyone know the amount of rep that can be given out in 24 hrs before you're shooting rep blanks? Also how many people must you rep before you can rep the same person again?



I'd join madam LipMixGirl!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm jumping on the blatant band wagon.




REP ME!




can't get any more blunt than that


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the rep JerseyGirl, imfree, daddyoh70, and Ernest Nagle!! 

Gotta love bluntness.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

and ekmanifest!


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 27, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Can't rep you again yet, Aris but here's an idea for you. Rather than run the risk of being deemed a "rep whore" why not start your very own *Dims Repscort Service*? You could select a stable of repworthy and nubile BBW/SSBBW who would allow lonely FA's to lavish them with rep. In exchange they would PM them, telling them how thoughtful and uncreepy they were. You would of course collect a reasonable rep % (20?) for managing and promoting them. It wouldn't technically be a "rep club" (verboten) as the desperate dudes would not be getting rep in return.  Madam LipMixGirl has kind of a ring to it, don't you think?
> 
> Incidentally, while I'm here, does anyone know the amount of rep that can be given out in 24 hrs before you're shooting rep blanks? Also how many people must you rep before you can rep the same person again?



That was hilarious. I laughed out loud at the "uncreepy" part.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 1, 2008)

yes, to those of you - you know who you are - i owe you rep!!!

HOWEVER - i am currently 27 points away from my 10th CAN!!!!!

I WILL THEN BE GOING FOR THE GOLD!!!!

let's rep each other... it feels good... i want your rep! i want your love!


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

OMG, I thought I was on the verge of a light green can... but apparently not. That's frustrating. Grrrr.


Oh well. I'm thankful for all the rep I've gotten lately!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

*((((SMA)))) Unfortunately I tried to give you some..and I need to spread some more around FIRST*


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks anyways, darlin


----------

